# vibration/shaking at any speed...



## whitethunder (Apr 22, 2004)

well first thing i wanna say is I love my max way better than I loved my taurus, but today it started to shake very noticeably when driving, I can notice it any speed and also when braking, even when foot is not on gas or on brake. car is an automatic, 1991 se. Just wondering what could be causing this or if anyone else had this problem and has fixed it, preferably cheap!! thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Your wheel may need to be balanced. Or maybe even an alignment.


WOW! My first post in the Maxima section. :woowoo:


----------



## whitethunder (Apr 22, 2004)

LOL found out what it was, today my front right tire BLEW UP !! I was doing 120 kmh at the time lol

im ok thank god

390 CDN for 4 new tires 190 kmh rated balanced and everything

thanks for the info but a few hrs too late!!


----------

